# Shipping Construction Question-Ballast Pipe Replacement- Double Hulls



## Shilo (Mar 31, 2020)

Evening All
Yet another question for you learned folks-
Thanks for the informative replies to previous questions re crankcase explosion doors ( class marked down because still no date supplied for implementation of Rule) & for and turbochargers.
But they were grand old days regardless weren’t they?
I maybe led a sheltered life-not!
Mostly on medium speeds.

What is the usual/ best way to renew/ replace ballast pipe in double hulls - be they bulk carrier, tanker or container?
GRP seems to last forever.
Getting the old pipe MS out is easy- small sections if you have time.
But how to replace with cargo hold/ tank length of new pipe?
Remove / refit from inboard via cargo tank/ hold?
Remove a big panel from sloping longi bulkhead?
Remove outboard? Remove from under in dock? Don’t think so.
Fit new pipe, weld longi panel up again?
Would have to be done in stages, tank by tank?
Otherwise maybe some potential hull buckling?
Afloat or in dry dock?
EMNTK 
( Enquiring minds need to know)
Thanks in advance


----------

